#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  RAID in database management system free pdf notes

## amitsharma957

Having a large number of disks in a system presents opportunities for  improving the rate at which data can be read or written, if the disks  are operated in parallel. Parallelism can also be used to perform  several independent reads or writes in parallel.  	Furthermore, this setup offers the potential for improving the  reliability of data storage, because redundant information can be stored  on multiple disks. Thus, failure of one disk does not lead to loss of  data.  	A variety of disk-organization techniques, collectively called  redundant arrays of independent disks (RAID), have been proposed to  achieve improved performance and reliability.





  Similar Threads: Transparency in database management system free notes Dynamic SQL in database management system free notes pdf Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

